# Probation



## Ravens (Jan 28, 2007)

I know that the "probationary" idea attached to the covenant of works is often criticized by people, or seen as eisegesis, rather than exegesis.

I believe in it, in the traditional fashion; I was thinking about how I would respond to such people. Would not the fact that Christ "fulfilled" the covenant of works, performed it, accomplished it, and imparted the benefits thereof to the elect, imply that it was, by its very nature, probationary?

In other words, Christ didn't have to live an endless life under the covenant of works; He lived a definite amount of time, made His substitutionary sacrifice, was resurrected and exalted. So do I legitimately infer from this that the covenant of works can Biblically be described as able to be "fulfilled" within a limited duration of time, thus proving some time of probation?


----------



## AV1611 (Jan 28, 2007)

JDWiseman said:


> I know that the "probationary" idea attached to the covenant of works is often criticized by people, or seen as eisegesis, rather than exegesis.
> 
> I believe in it, in the traditional fashion; I was thinking about how I would respond to such people. Would not the fact that Christ "fulfilled" the covenant of works, performed it, accomplished it, and imparted the benefits thereof to the elect, imply that it was, by its very nature, probationary?
> 
> In other words, Christ didn't have to live an endless life under the covenant of works; He lived a definite amount of time, made His substitutionary sacrifice, was resurrected and exalted. So do I legitimately infer from this that the covenant of works can Biblically be described as able to be "fulfilled" within a limited duration of time, thus proving some time of probation?



The covenant _must_ be understood as a relationship between God and Adam. The whole 'modern' understanding of the CoW is wrong in my humble opinion.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 28, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> The covenant _must_ be understood as a relationship between God and Adam. The whole 'modern' understanding of the CoW is wrong in my humble opinion.



The CoW secures the relationship between God and Adam.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 28, 2007)

JDWiseman said:


> I know that the "probationary" idea attached to the covenant of works is often criticized by people, or seen as eisegesis, rather than exegesis.
> 
> I believe in it, in the traditional fashion; I was thinking about how I would respond to such people. Would not the fact that Christ "fulfilled" the covenant of works, performed it, accomplished it, and imparted the benefits thereof to the elect, imply that it was, by its very nature, probationary?
> 
> In other words, Christ didn't have to live an endless life under the covenant of works; He lived a definite amount of time, made His substitutionary sacrifice, was resurrected and exalted. So do I legitimately infer from this that the covenant of works can Biblically be described as able to be "fulfilled" within a limited duration of time, thus proving some time of probation?



I think you are correct. You could also look at the law/inheritance principle. The law teaches a reward for obedience.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 28, 2007)

I was on probation once. I did not like it I had to do community service, and pay alot of fines and report to a probation officer and she wasn't very nice. Overall not a good experience.


----------

